# Design help...



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

The flow numbers I found at the spigot which comes off my irrigation pump are 48-50 psi and 23 gpm. Does this sound right? I didn't expect it that high...

This is at the end of about 30ft of 1-1/2" discharge which comes off the pump...

The plan is to use Maxi-paw heads since I will be using dirty lake water, although it will be passing through a filter. Am I correct that once I plumb this permanently, I should be able to put 5-6 heads on each run?

For now, I hope to follow Eric's lead and come off the valves into water hoses ran above ground. I also need to decide on a controller and am looking at the Rachio.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> The flow numbers I found at the spigot which comes off my irrigation pump are 48-50 psi and 23 gpm. Does this sound right? I didn't expect it that high...


That is a lot of flow -- that's good news. Isn't it nice to be able to pull water out of a pond? 



bassadict69 said:


> The plan is to use Maxi-paw heads since I will be using dirty lake water, although it will be passing through a filter. Am I correct that once I plumb this permanently, I should be able to put 5-6 heads on each run?


 The number of heads in each zone will depend upon the delivery rate of the specific head and nozzle you'll be using. You'll need to size each zone to match the capability of your irrigation pump. It's important to get these matched properly, so that the pump runs continuously while you're irrigating but also provides sufficient pressure. For more details, check out the appropriate section of the irrigation tuturials: https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/pumps-selecting-a-pump-step-by-step/

I have zero experience with the Maxi-paw line, but I'll bet that @Rain Bird Corp can provide some expert advice!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For 1 1/2 30gpm would be more typical, but since you measured from a spigot, it would be less.

I second K&N recommendation to read irrigation tutorial for pumps.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Can a timer be rigged up now, prior to setting up individual lines and valves? It would be nice to be able to turn the sprinklers on using the app when I first get up rather than having to walk down to the dock to turn the pump on.


----------

